# Not able to insert router bits in Hitachi KM12VC



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello,
I bought the Hitachi KM12VC kit last summer, but didn't get a chance to try it out. Now that I have some time, I took it out of the box and tried to install a 1/2" bit, but the bit wouldn't go in. Seems like the inner diameter of the sleeve is smaller than the bit's shank. I tried multiple bits just to make sure and it was the same result. The router came with the sleeve installed in the spindle. I am hesistant to pull out the sleeve with pliers. I have tried forcing in the bit with more effort than is need normally to put the bit in. Hopefully, I won't have to resort to hammering it in  Any suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sh2005

" Any suggestions?" = YES put the hammer back in the tool box..and forget about it..

Then pull out your /mike/ruler/yard stick/ etc. out and check the collet ID size.,The ID should be .502 to .506 , if it not put the router back in the box and take it back to the store,,note some routers do come a 3/8" adapter,it may be stuck in the collet nut, remove the collet nut from the router all the way off and look at the bottom end the collet nut, if it has a 3/8" adapter stuck in place it will be sticking out pass the bottom of the nut..or if it's stuck in the arbor find a small puller and pull it out, they sale small slide hammer pullers that will do the job , from your auto parts store for about 20.oo bucks,many auto parts have one they will let you use, BUT use the right tool to get it out you don't want to damage the router getting it out..

Good Luck

=====



sh2005 said:


> Hello,
> I bought the Hitachi KM12VC kit last summer, but didn't get a chance to try it out. Now that I have some time, I took it out of the box and tried to install a 1/2" bit, but the bit wouldn't go in. Seems like the inner diameter of the sleeve is smaller than the bit's shank. I tried multiple bits just to make sure and it was the same result. The router came with the sleeve installed in the spindle. I am hesistant to pull out the sleeve with pliers. I have tried forcing in the bit with more effort than is need normally to put the bit in. Hopefully, I won't have to resort to hammering it in  Any suggestions?


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, bobj3. The router is specified as having a 1/2" collet with only 1/4" adapter (no 3/8"). Unfortunately, I don't have a caliper handy right now, but I will check the ID of the sleeve. Anyway, going against my reluctance, I managed to pull the sleeve out with pliers without much effort. Now, the bit slides into the sleeve. It's a very snug fit, leaving scratch marks on the bit shank. 
So, now I have three questions:

1) For safe operation, much of the shank needs to be inside the sleeve. The bit I was using has a shank length of 1-1/4" and the tapered sleeve is 3/4" long. More the shank is inside the sleeve, the harder it is to pull the bit out.

2) Will it wear out the sleeve and/or inside wall of the spindle if the the sleeve comes out everytime I pull out the bit? 

3) How far in should the sleeve sit inside the spindle?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

At this point a picture is worth a 1000 words...the sleeve should Not come out,,the bit should slide in easy and should not put marks on the bit shank.. 

The shank on the bit should not have any scratch marks, it must be true in size...it can spin at 24,000 rpms.and a scratch on the shank will cause it to be out of round..
and will not spin true...

The adapters are a bit over size and a bit under size , that's so they can work in the router collet nut...
==========


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I had the same router. There were no sleeves or adapters. It had 2 separate collet assembly's, one 1/4" and one 1/2". The collet (or sleeve?) should stay snapped into the collet nut. If you ended up with with a sleeve still in the shaft with the nut off, it may have got stuck from sitting to long. I was given a Bosch that did the same thing, I snapped it back together, installed a bit and started routing. Big mistake, when I tried to remove it, it separated again. Only this time with the collet and a bit stuck tightly in the shaft. Ended up prying it out and ordered a new collet.


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.... took me a while to get back on it. Rusty, you are right, the collet (which I called sleeve) came separated from the Collet Nut. So, I am going to call up Hitachi to see if I can get a new one. I tried the 1/4" assembly since the assembly was still in one piece. The bit fits in there snugly, but not as tight as it was with the broken 1/2" collet. As Bobj3 mentioned, too snug fit can detroy the bit. So, the question I have is: how tight of a fit is normal for the Hitachi Router? If it is not supposed to be snug at all when inserting with the nut loosened, then I would need to get 1/4" as well.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi sh2005. The fit can be snug, but not so tight that you have to force the bit in or out. Sort of a smooth friction fit, maybe?


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Took me a while to get back to this, I was out of town for work. Anyway, yesterday, I ordered a 1/2" collet from Hitachi. Since it's a brand new collet, my guess is however snug of a fit this collet has, that is the "right" fit ("right" amount of friction on the bit). 

I have to admit, Hitachi's customer is quite good. This is the second time I had to order a part from them and they sent the parts for free (even free shipping). Then again, I really haven't talked to customer service for any of my woodworking tools in the past, so I don't have a benchmark.


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the 1/2" collet the other day and it has a much better fit with the bits. Given how smooth this fit is, I think i will have to replace the 1/4" collet.


----------

